# ThunderTRIKE!



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a quick modification to the standard thunderbike. Just remove the rear wheel assembly and install a drill blank axle with a 24tooth driven gear, spaced with washers to stay centered. The whole thing took maybe 20 minutes. Ran a few laps and it works pretty good. Obviously handles much better than the two-wheeled version.

It can always be changed back by just pressing the axle back out and popping the old rear wheel assembly back in.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Bottom view


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice

Boosted


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks a lot better as a trike.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Right Outta the Park!*

Like your new take on the prop car, your new T-bike retrofit is very slick.

Not only is it super cool as it sits, there's some huge potential for customization.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Brilliant!!!

Tom


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome job there. !


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Would a similar set up work for the Tyco motorcycles? I don't own either, but I probably should now!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

old blue, I have converted the TYCO bikes
pretty easy.
rholmesr,
nice drag bike man
LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Will their be a forthcoming special series like the Airboat Sandvans?

C'mon man, make with the video and the driving impressions! 

This goes in my nominations for coolest "retrofit/modification thing" for the year. I got a pair of box stock Tyco bikes just collecting dust and one is torn down. I got a sinister feeling that I'll be down to one Bike and one Trike before too long. 

Buuuuwahhahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, the evil is ready to hit the fan on this trike deal

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Real trick idea. I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone do this sooner. 

Definitely looks much better than stock 2 wheels!!!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I was wondering about putting fenders on them. Not sure how, but it would give it more of the custom look. I think.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I made an iroc set of quad runners. Fun stuff! Youtube vid and a couple of stills.

They are fun to drive. A bit tippy obviously. The yellow one cooked in second to last heat though. Bummer. I need to work on the arms/brushes/magnets a bit and spend some more time making sure there is no binding in gears and axles. They all run pretty warm. The brush arms on these are shorter than on a normal t jet and i think they provide more force nominally than normal t jet.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tCDnlco4R1k


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Quads

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Nicely done.


----------

